# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige ongesteldheid

## linka91

*Heeii,

Ik ben een 19 jarig meisje, ben 1.65 en 62 kilo. Een normaal gewicht dus. 
Sinds 3maanden heb ik een onregelmatige ongesteldheid, waar ik echt een beetje bang van word. Ik ben al bij de dokter geweest, die heeft me antibiotica gegeven die ik 10 dagen moest slikken toen die afgelopen was zou het 7 dagen duren voor ik weer ongesteld werd, dat gebeurde ook.

Nu ben ik een week terug ongesteld geweest, en vanochtend voelde ik steken, maar er kwam geen bloed. vanmiddag waren de steken voorbij en dacht dus dat het niks ernstigs was. Totdat ik na de wc ging en ik allemaalbloed in me string zag zitten.

Ik word er heel erg bang van, en weet helemaal niet wat ik ermee aan moet.

Kan iemand mij misschien vertellen wat dit kan zijn?

groetjes, 
Linka91*

----------


## dotito

Hallo Linka,

Het is nl zo dat een onregelmatige cyclus een tijdje kan duren vooral eer hij weer normaal is.
Natuurlijk kan jij alleen zelf een onderscheiding maken of het normale bloedingen zijn,of het geen normale bloedingen zijn.Maar als het als voorheen is moet je je niet al te veel zorgen maken.

Zou nog even afwachten voor ik terug naar de Dr zou gaan.Als je echt zeker wilt zijn kan je best misschien is een gynaecoloog raadplegen.Je kan gewoon is een keertje bellen,voor een informatieve vraag te stellen.Moest het na een tijdje nog niet beter zijn,kan je nog een gynaecologisch onderzoek laten doen.

Hoop dat je aan mijn informatie iets hebt gehad.

Heel veel succes.

Do

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Linka,

Ik ben het idd ook eens met Dotito hierboven mij.

Maar heb nog een vraagje, je geeft aan dit pas sinds 3 maanden te hebben. Dus daarvoor had je gewoon een normale regelmatige menstruatie? Ben je toen soms aan de pil geweest? (Als je inene stopt met de pil kan het ook voorkomen dat de menstruatie ontregeld raakt). Overigens is een onregelmatige menstruatie je niet iets om heel erg druk over te maken hoor! Heel veel vrouwen hebben er problemen mee.. ( tenzij je natuurlijk straks heel veel problemen gaat ondervinden bijv erge pijnen etc)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

